# My New WC Fish Aquarium



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Please Remove


----------



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

wow, how big is that tank?


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

40 Gallon, 36" wide tank. More fish will come when I go fishing again


----------



## jay (Apr 21, 2010)

beautiful. did you catch those your self?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I think this is cool but just so you know you are not allowed to legally bring home live fish and keep them in your aquarium. don't shoot the massager as I said I don't care


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

That's right . A no no. Only with a permit and a good reason they will allow.mainly research 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

I guess it is legal to kill and eat them than watch them swim....well..they will be dinner tonight...


----------



## DevinHebert (Aug 2, 2013)

You could catch any invasive species and introduce them to your aquarium just as long as you don't release them back into the wild!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

DevinHebert said:


> You could catch any invasive species and introduce them to your aquarium just as long as you don't release them back into the wild!


Actually, it said you have to kill them before you take them home. You can't transport any live catch rather it is invasive or not.


----------

